# Got my New 50mm 1.8f



## xjrrrdx (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I just got my 50mm 1.8 in so I went out to play with it and it's awesome. One thing I did notice, I thought the lens was dirty but it seems like is one very small piece of something that wont fall off or move. It's not a huge deal but here are a few pictures I took messing around. A few are a little overprocessed, sorry about that.


----------



## BIG RYAN (Jan 15, 2010)

i just bought a 50 1.8 too, and there is something inside it like a peice of dust on the glass inside the lens, is that what your talking about? seems odd...  oh and the photos... i like the 4th one the best, the rest of them are kinda plain, but the bokeh is nice...


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jan 16, 2010)

The piece of whatever in mine is larger than a piece of dust. I will try to get a photo of it, or just stop it down to illustrate.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have one too. A very cool lens for the price, everyone should have one in their bag.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is that speck I was talking about, in the lower portion of the lens.


----------



## DScience (Jan 16, 2010)

^ Damn! RETURN.


----------



## BIG RYAN (Jan 17, 2010)

mine dont look like that.... id return that ASAP!! before they blame it on you..


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

anytime you see a spec of anything in your lens, you should return it.  Did you buy it online?


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 19, 2010)

xjrrrdx said:


> Well I just got my 50mm 1.8 in so I went out to play with it and it's awesome. One thing I did notice, I thought the lens was dirty but it seems like is one very small piece of something that wont fall off or move. It's not a huge deal but here are a few pictures I took messing around. A few are a little overprocessed, sorry about that.



Congrats on the new lens. :thumbup:
Post some more pics taken with this!  I would like to see how this lens looks at f/11 or so.  I have been considering this one just because it is so darn cheap.


----------



## niforpix (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a giant spec of something that's for sure. I'd return it if you bought in store.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Definetly should return it! :thumbdown:


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

I plan on picking this lens up too.  Take a couple portrait shots, they look great.


----------



## ZEPHYR (Jan 20, 2010)

Great lens huh? I have the Nikon 50MM 1.4 and this lens is tits!
Such a great lens and scopes amazing images.
Well worth the coin.
However if your lens came with that boogie on it, I would quickly make a phone call to the seller and advise them of it, call and make notice before you just send it back.
Other than that, great investment :thumbup:

Nosaj


----------



## Psycho (Jan 20, 2010)

I am thinking about buying this lens too. 

Is it me or does the bokeh appear to be quite dirty/harsh in those photos?
Is this because the background is very far or high contrast?


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought it from B&H so I shipped it back and will be getting a replacement.

As far as the "dirty" bokeh I sharpened it quite a bit just messing around, the bokeh is actually quite soft. It's a fun little lens to say the least, and the one thing I have noticed while I go out and play is you really have to take your time to frame shots since there is no zoom or anything like that. It makes me think a little bit more.


----------



## jeroen (Jan 21, 2010)

He, I bought the same lens today. Canon 50mm 1.8. I love it already.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 21, 2010)

nice shots! the bokeh is awesome


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 21, 2010)

I love mine. I've found f/2.8 is the sweet spot on this lens for a sharp subject with a nice bokeh in the background.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jan 22, 2010)

I know everyone loves the lens. I do too. But when I first got it I felt like wow this feels so flimsy!! But man does it take some sharp shots! When the light gets a little lower, manual focus is faster then auto focus since sometimes it tries to hunt for focus.

My new lens should be here today or tomorrow...man I hate living at an APO, tracking numbers don't exist haha.


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Is this the canon 50 mm lens that sells for about $99 at B&H?  I have been looking at that one.

Thanks


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, I got it with free shipping so it was under $100


----------



## Felix0890 (Jan 23, 2010)

My 50mm has that same sized spec on the very same spot.  Coincidence? 

If it weren't for noticing it while cleaning it one day, I would have never noticed it.  It doesn't show up on any of my pics.  I also ran a test and took shots in different apertures on different solid colored objects to see if I could find it but never did.  I never returned it and I don't regret not doing so since up til this day the spec of dust won't appear in any images.


----------

